# Cube size discussion



## MarkA64 (Apr 18, 2020)

What are your size preferences for 3x3 cubes?

Gan has only made 54mm and 56mm cubes. WIthout an in-between, there's a big difference.

Seems like 56mm is more comfortable while 54mm has better performance. I think that's the trade-off when you choose either.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

I think it just takes time to adjust to the size of the cube.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't care for the size of cubes smaller than 6x6. Performance and feel are far more important to me. But after using a a cube like the hays or spark, older 7x7's feel far too big more my taste. I also wish that 6x6s got just a little bit smaller since my grip on them feels just slightly off. Maybe only .5 or 1 millimeter smaller would make a world of difference for me and quite possibly everyone else


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 18, 2020)

3x3 sizes are fine but I want bigger 2x2s, the Aosu WR M is the perfect size for me on 4x4. But 5 and up would benefit by a couple millimeter decrease in size IMO.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 18, 2020)

I main a 354m and an aosu wrm for 3 and 4 but I am very small for my age (13 and a half and I am about 140) so i just prefer smaller cubes. I think that a 55mm cube would be great because I love the 354 and dislike the size of the x


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Gan has made 57mm cubes.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 18, 2020)

I never really understood how people could feel a millimetre difference in size, and proclaim they didn’t like the size.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 18, 2020)

1mm makes a huge difference when it comes to cubing terms. For 3x3 maybe not so significant, but 5x5 and up it makes a huge difference. I was using a 62 and 63mm 5x5 and to transition to a 61mm cube made centres and 3x3 stage much more satisfying.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Gan has made 57mm cubes.


Well, 57mm used to be the standard.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

Getting into OH and am probably gonna get a new cube for it, what's a good size? I have smallish hands and my 3x3 main is GTS3M, but I feel like the ridges are a problem and the it's a little too big


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Getting into OH and am probably gonna get a new cube for it, what's a good size? I have smallish hands and my 3x3 main is GTS3M, but I feel like the ridges are a problem and the it's a little too big


Most people say that 54mm is good, and it's the smallest size at which you can get a viable speedcube.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 18, 2020)

Over 2m is my preference.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

Tony Fisher said:


> Over 2m is my preference.



Get a bunch of people together and solve it, but you each can only do OH. That way it's team OH


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Apr 19, 2020)

For OH I think the cube matters more than the size, I don’t have big hands and I git a 354 in the past beca of this but i prefer other cubes to it. I think the most important thing for OH is having a fast but stable cube. Btw I can average within 10 seconds of my average with a big sail


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Getting into OH and am probably gonna get a new cube for it, what's a good size? I have smallish hands and my 3x3 main is GTS3M, but I feel like the ridges are a problem and the it's a little too big


Have you considered the mini Valk?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Have you considered the mini Valk?


Far too small imo. If qiyi just made a 51-53 mm valk that would be a perfect OH cube


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 19, 2020)

I have mediums sized hands and the mini valk was a little too small, but I thought since @ProStar said he has smaller hands it might work.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 19, 2020)

I have small hands and the 354 is very good


----------

